# IBS-C



## Emily11 (Jan 13, 2018)

Doctors say l have IBS-C....l had colonscopy test 2 years ago, l had Ct Scan recently

and nothing found except a fractered pelvis. Never has bothered me and the doctors

say if not bothering me it will heal itself. l have no clue when l did this but l have fell outside

so many times but now l use a cane to support me.









l am bad about not watching where l walk outside.

My problem is IBS CONSTIPATION. I can bloat up if l eat or do not eat.

l have a hard time having a bowel movement too. I do drink a lot of water also!

l feel like l need to have a bowel movement everyday even if l do not eat a lot or not.

l have tried Linzess 145 and worked really good for a while.

Loved having a bowel movement everyday. This stopped so l went to 290. This works off and on.

Thinking about going back on the Linzess 145 because the 290 can be harsh to me sometimes.

Does anyone have problems with the Linzess?? Can you take linzess anytime? l use it in the

morning before breakfast. l have read different post at different websites and some of the post they use it

at different times. The directions say take before the first meal. l believe if l take it later on in the day

even if l had ate breakfast or not may help me better! l thought you had to take it to a tee as directions say.

l do worry about all this. I used to use laxatives and this can be a torment to me.

I hope people with IBS-C are doing better than me and will share their opinions.

Thanks so much for replies!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi and welcome to the board.

no, you do not have to take linzess as directed. here is some info on linzess:

one of my gastro docs has done research and has run clinical trials on linzess. he told me that linzess works on the same receptors that food does. so generally, the closer you take it to eating a meal, the more diarrhea you get. and conversely, the more time that elapses between taking linzess and eating, the less D you get. it's all in experimenting and finding out what works best for you.

so if you're getting too much D try taking it an hour before breakfast instead of a half hour before as prescribed. you'll probably have less D that way. some people take at even two hours before eating or at night, on an empty stomach, before they go to bed.

if the 145 dose quit working for you, you might want to experiment and try taking it 20 minutes before breakfast--or even 15 or 10 minutes before. that might make it work better and faster.

if the 290 dose was too harsh for you, you could try taking it an hour (or more) before breakfast.

there is also a new C med out called Trulance (plecanatide) . a number of people have found that works better for them than linzess.

if you haven't already done so, you might want to take a look at the constipation board. we have a lot of info about dealing with C on there.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/14-ibs-constipation-ibs-c-and-chronic-constipation/

also, check out this thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

take care. hope you can find some relief.


----------

